# Mashed Potatoes



## Constance (Nov 25, 2008)

I have used several mashed potato casserole recipes, because I don't want to have to be mashing potatoes at the last minute on Thanksgiving day. But with all the rich food we have, including gravy, I'd rather have plain mashed potatoes.
I've reheated leftover mashed potatoes successfully in the microwave, so I'm going to give it a try...wish me luck! 

Any advice, anyone?


----------



## miniman (Nov 25, 2008)

There was a recent thread on transporting mashed potatoes where some one said about reheating a microwave. Their suggestion was to add a little milk when reheating.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

I've reheated small portions of mashed potatoes in the microwave. They take a long time, some poking and stirring to remove cold spots is defintely required, and whatever they are in or on gets *REAL* *HOT* by the time they are done. Covering with plastic wrap helps.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 25, 2008)

Add a bit of milk over the top of the cold potatoes and perhaps a bit of butter, as well.  When they are warm, stir the milk and butter in.  Go easy on the amount of milk and butter, too.  Don't want weepy potatoes..


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I've reheated small portions of mashed potatoes in the microwave. They take a long time, some poking and stirring to remove cold spots is defintely required, and whatever they are in or on gets *REAL* *HOT* by the time they are done. Covering with plastic wrap helps.



I'd avoid that plastic wrap if for no other reason than plastic gives off nasty toxins when heated in the microwave.  Plus, it tends to shrink to the potato mass.  A paper towel is much safer, both for your health and the eco system.


----------



## mydixiemommy (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to transport my mashed potatoes in a slow cooker that has been warmed.  I mash and mix them in the pot they were cooked in and immediatly transfer them to the warmed crock pot.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 26, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I'd avoid that plastic wrap if for no other reason than plastic gives off nasty toxins when heated in the microwave. Plus, it tends to shrink to the potato mass. A paper towel is much safer, both for your health and the eco system.


 
Toxins? I didn't know that. I am always reheating leftover plates of a previous night's dinner in the microwave and just poke some holes in the plastic wrap. And yes, it adheres to the food, but it lifts right off.... I didn't know it gave off toxins. I'll have to read the box when I get back inside the house.
And here I was worried about that chili


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Some plastic wraps contain components that can generate carcinogens.  All you have to do is keep an inch of head space between the food and the plastic-direct contact is necessary for any transfer to the food to occur.  Also, poking a hole or two in the wrap should prevent it from shrinking down to the top of the food as it cools.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 26, 2008)

imagine if you had reheated the chili in plastic! The world is full of dangers  These dioxins come from microwaving plastic in contact with fat.... I try to transfer things but for my work lunches its just too much of a pain to bring glass containers.... in general I use old pyrex glass containers w/ lids that I picked up at yard sales for my microwaving and storage.

as for the potatoes I would think microwaving smaller portions at a time instead of a huge bowl would help and stir alot


----------



## Constance (Nov 26, 2008)

I put the potatoes in a deep baking dish rather than a bowl or casserole, so they will reheat more evenly.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 26, 2008)

As I was shopping this morning I decided not to make mashed potato, I will still make potato, just not mashed. Have to check with the boss yet.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 26, 2008)

So Charlie, What kind of potato will you make instead?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Some plastic wraps contain components that can generate carcinogens. *All you have to do is keep an inch of head space between the food and the plastic*-direct contact is necessary for any transfer to the food to occur. Also, poking a hole or two in the wrap should prevent it from shrinking down to the top of the food as it cools.


 
Looks like I might have to pick up some more toothpicks then. Thanks.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 26, 2008)

NO mashed taters with thanksgiving dinner? GASP...I am going to pretend I didnt just read that!


----------

